# How to rejuvenate my quiet time?



## Jash Comstock (Mar 27, 2012)

What are some uniquenesses that are apart of your quiet time? What tips would you suggest for someone to revive their quiet time. I have mine every day, but it feels dead and lifeless. What does one do to bring real life back into it?


----------



## hammondjones (Mar 27, 2012)

1) As a product of the kind of personality I have, I tend to be very analytical when it comes to my Bible study. I will often look to the Psalms in situations like that. The Psalms are very personal and honest and wonderful.

2) For me personally, I also love to read passages like Jer 31 and anything to do with God's promises for His people, but especially Ezekiel 36 and 37.


----------



## Zach (Mar 27, 2012)

I have been struggling with this recently. I often will pray through a few Psalms when I am struggling to find life in my quiet times. However, what is most important, (and I often neglect doing it) is to plead with the Lord to revitalize my quiet time.


----------



## jogri17 (Mar 27, 2012)

Personally I incorporate 3 elements: Bible Reading (not study, but reading); Prayer; the singing of Psalms and hymns (I avoid contemporary stuff because it ruins the mood). Sometimes, if I feel in the mood, I will pull out a theological book, but those 3 elements are the minimum.


----------



## christiana (Mar 27, 2012)

Before beginning I ask the Lord to shine His light into the far corners of my heart and to show me my sin, that I may acknowledge it, confess it and come to Him with clean hands, heart and mind and to help me to focus my mind on Him and not the daily elements of life. That done I begin to read His word and later to read the three devotionals I am currently using. I praise Him and thank Him often, and ask for a heart full of gratitude for all the many ways He meets my needs! I want to have a heart of gratitude and to humbly thank Him for bringing me to Himself! When all this is finished there is no way I can feel dry or out of touch with Him.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 27, 2012)

My view is that my quiet times are to make my soul happy in Christ, so I do whatever I need to do to make that happen. Obviously Scripture is the focus of those times, but it's important to keep the Gospel fresh on your soul. Reviewing it, looking at how Christ died for you - to take your wrath from the Father that you might be in Christ and know God. To this end I'd also recommend reading a good book in your devotion times. Lloyd-Jones recommends reading the Puritans to wake the soul up - something I do. I'd recommend reading a good simple book on the Gospel if you're finding your soul dead. Here's a few suggestions:
A Gospel Primer for Christians: Learning to See the Glories of God's Love by Milton Vincent - Excellent, small paragraph sized, powerful devotions.
Morning and Evening with Spurgeon - I mean really, does Spurgeon need an introduction?
Gospel for Real Life: Turn to the Liberating Power of the Cross... Every Day by Jerry Bridges - I mean really, anything by Bridges is going to be helpful, but this book seems to me that it might be what you're looking for.
Living the Cross Centered Life: Keeping the Gospel the Main Thing by C.J. Mahaney - C.J. has a real gift for helping us see the cross afresh and feel the power of Christ's death for us. Really good - also practical.
Spiritual Depression: Its Causes and Cure by D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones - If you're going through a season of lacking affections for Christ, this will be very practical and helpful.

Hope that's helpful! Psalms reading is always helpful - especially if you read them out loud (nothing magical, just my experience). Especially Psalm 119.


----------

